# LR/Enfuse 1.00 - Blend multiple exposures in Lightroom



## Tim Armes (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,

I've just released version 1.'' of my new plug-in - LR/Enfuse.

This plug-in provides a convenient interface onto the excellent open-source 'Enfuse' application, which does a superb job of blending together multiple exposures of the same scene (similar idea to HDR images).

The plug-in is available here:

http://timothyarmes.com/lrenfuse.php

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 28, 2008)

*Enfuse 1.10*

Hi,

I've now released version 1.1':

The output filename can down be defined as a name to append to the first image. This helps batch operations.

Virtual copies can now be blended.  You can create several variants of the same image and blend them together.

The blended file can now be opened in any application

A reset button has been added to the basic fusion options

Fixed the annoying "Undefined global: LOC" bug.

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Jørgen (Mar 1, 2008)

*How to remove trial version?*

Hi Tim,

I downloaded your trial and liked what I saw, so I went straight to donate and got the unrestricted version. However, when I try to run it - which installed the trial - I get this error:

"These upgrades have already been applied or are not compatible with this version of Lightroom."

What am I doing wrong? Do I need to remove the trial somehow?

Best regards
Jørgen


----------



## Jørgen (Mar 2, 2008)

Gottit 

Best regards
Jørgen


----------

